# IUD questions



## toni (Nov 17, 2008)

Does anyone have an IUD? If so, do you have Mierena(progesterone) or Paraguard (copper)? Please talk about any side effects you have noticed. I am definitely getting one inserted in the next month but can not decided which one.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 18, 2008)

I had a Mirena a couple of years ago, but only to slow down my bleeding, not for birth control. We place them a lot in our new moms (at their six week visit) and they have good experiences too. I've heard very very rare accounts of women having the same emotional ups and downs from the Mirena that they have from hormonal contraception. Technically it's supposed to keep the hormones localized to the uterus and tubes, but... it seems like they can go systemic and cause problems in some women.

I'm not a big fan of the copper IUD's like Paragard. The copper can cause increased bleeding, and there are anecdotal accounts of mineral imbalances from the copper.

My experience with the IUD was good. My bleeding decreased and the string wasn't an issue at all.


----------



## toni (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks Miss V!


----------



## RedHotAva (Nov 30, 2008)

I was having issues with hormonal birth control killing my sex drive, so I got Paragard in Feb. Let me tell you, I didn't expect the insertion to hurt but WOW! After that, my periods were very heavy and I had awful cramps for the first time ever. I went from never having any cramps to being laid up in bed with a heating pad for at least one day a month. All of those symptoms have tapered off since then though, getting a little better each month. Now, my period is very regular, back to normal/light flow, and no cramps. And my sex drive is way higher than it used to be! I don't know if it is just from all the extra hormones finally being out of my body or because I don't even hesitate to worry about birth control or because I'm finally becoming a woman  but I have never enjoyed sex more! The only lasting negative point is that my ex (current at the time) bf could feel the little strings that stick out of my cervix. They are kind of like fishing line, and they supposedly get softer over time. He REALLY didn't like it, but he was... lets just say he could make a killing in porn. I went back to have them trimmed, and that seemed to help a bit. I haven't had anyone else notice them since then, even one guy I was sure should feel them. I would definitely recommend the Paragard to anyone, but with a big warning that for the first few months it will SUCK.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 30, 2008)

toni said:


> Does anyone have an IUD? If so, do you have Mierena(progesterone) or Paraguard (copper)? Please talk about any side effects you have noticed. I am definitely getting one inserted in the next month but can not decided which one.



I cant take hormones so I have the Paraguard. I've had one twice and I like it. The first one I had fell out of place and I didn't know it. I could feel the string in there but the IUD had come undone inside and was lying on the floor of my uterus. Don't know how long I was walking around like that but when I discovered it I had my PC doctor take it out and it was easy. Another one was installed a year and a half ago and I just had an ultrasound Friday. It's in place doing its thang. I've got a fibroid about 3 cm big in my innards and the IUD is still in place operating with no complications. Only issue is it makes you bleed heavier during periods, both IUDs will. Between the IUD, that fibroid and the fact that I was always a bleeder anyway I'm having a ball each month trying to exist in public without being cast out of the villiage. Otherwise I would recommmend it to anyone. The key is having it put in by someone who knows what they're doing. 

Getting it put in was the worst part. The first time I had it put in I had my period. The doctor told me that the uterus is softer during that time so it would be easier and I took an Advil before I went. I don't recall it being particularly painful, I was in and out. The second time I had it put in I did not have my period and forgot to take the Advil till it was too late. It was very uncomfortable but I snarled and endured it because I was determined to get this damned thing in.


----------



## olwen (Nov 30, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> I had a Mirena a couple of years ago, but only to slow down my bleeding, not for birth control. We place them a lot in our new moms (at their six week visit) and they have good experiences too. I've heard very very rare accounts of women having the same emotional ups and downs from the Mirena that they have from hormonal contraception. Technically it's supposed to keep the hormones localized to the uterus and tubes, but... it seems like they can go systemic and cause problems in some women.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of the copper IUD's like Paragard. The copper can cause increased bleeding, and there are anecdotal accounts of mineral imbalances from the copper.
> 
> My experience with the IUD was good. My bleeding decreased and the string wasn't an issue at all.



I hope this is not a stupid question, but if blood travels everywhere in the body, how can the hormones stay just in the uterus and fallopian tubes?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 30, 2008)

olwen said:


> I hope this is not a stupid question, but if blood travels everywhere in the body, how can the hormones stay just in the uterus and fallopian tubes?



It's not a stupid question and it's something I wondered, too. I'm just guessing but knowing what I know about circulation, I think the idea is that the hormones are mostly absorbed into the tissues of that area (since that's the area of effect) and hardly any are circulated in the bloodstream; since they're mostly absorbed by the uterus and ovaries, less has to make its way around, unlike, say, pills. Since we already have estrogen and progesterone and a host of other hormones milling about, I believe that the idea is that it doesn't raise those levels enough to affect things like mood, headaches, etc. I'm sure some people are more affected than others, though, by even clinically insignificant changes. 

Oh and Lilly, you're a better woman than I having an IUD put in without Advil. I've had three babies and it hurt like a MOFO. Ouch! Also, the Mirena IUD is supposed to lessen your periods; the Paragard will increase them, for most women. But I had the Mirena not for contraception but to control my bleeding and it worked pretty well. Many women have NO periods on the Mirena, lucky devils.


----------



## toni (Nov 30, 2008)

I am in IUD limbo right now. Mirena says I need a prescription and my doctor's office says I have to order it on my own and will not give me a prescription. I keep going back and forth with both of them. I am ready to scream!

I am covered through my insurance, I don't see what all the fuss is over. 

Maybe my crying two month old should be birth control enough? LOL :doh:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 30, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> It's not a stupid question and it's something I wondered, too. I'm just guessing but knowing what I know about circulation, I think the idea is that the hormones are mostly absorbed into the tissues of that area (since that's the area of effect) and hardly any are circulated in the bloodstream; since they're mostly absorbed by the uterus and ovaries, less has to make its way around, unlike, say, pills. Since we already have estrogen and progesterone and a host of other hormones milling about, I believe that the idea is that it doesn't raise those levels enough to affect things like mood, headaches, etc. I'm sure some people are more affected than others, though, by even clinically insignificant changes.
> 
> Oh and Lilly, you're a better woman than I having an IUD put in without Advil. I've had three babies and it hurt like a MOFO. Ouch! Also, the Mirena IUD is supposed to lessen your periods; the Paragard will increase them, for most women. But I had the Mirena not for contraception but to control my bleeding and it worked pretty well. Many women have NO periods on the Mirena, lucky devils.



I recall that I was strongly encouraged to go with the Mirena at first. I was told that the hormone has the added advantage of controlling fibroids and may even shrink them so it might be of benefit to me. Also I was told that the amount of hormone in the Mirena only produces trace amounts localized within the uterus. Enough only to effect the uterus and prevent conception. It's possible some may be absorbed in the system but the amounts are so minute the effects would be minimal. Even with my clotting disorder I was okayed to use the Mirena since it contains progestin (sp?) only which doesn't hold a strong clotting risk on its own. In the final analysis the idea was shot down however because I have another disorder that can be effected by hormones. My condition is so rare that potential effects have not been accurately measured or tested in controlled studies. As a precaution it seemed best not to take any chances which was fine with me. In short, I'm guessing that since the Mirena only releases a little hormone at a time that would be the reason there are no high concerns that the hormone would travel through the body. Once the Mirena is removed one can become pregnant almost immediatley. I would gess that if you do have any effects you can stop treatment in the morning and feel better by noon.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 1, 2008)

Miss Vicki,

I hope you don't mind if I ask you a question. I don't know if you remember me telling about my "small end sized uterus" rejecting the mirena when they tried to insert it. They put it in and immediately my uterus gave a mighty cramp and pushed it right out. Immediate rejection. 
What do you think about me trying that again? Do you think the possibility is high of it happening again? 

I cannot take the hormones either due to HBP problems. Other than condoms or an IUD, it's looking like tubal ligation in the near future. 

Thank you in advance for any advice you can give me about this :bow:


----------



## AtlantisAK (Dec 2, 2008)

Ok, I haven't read anyone else's response so here's my experience:

I had a copper IUD placed (a year ago) because I didn't want to deal with the spotting that might have occoured with the hormonal Mirena.
I havent noticed anything odd or extremely different, but I have noticed that my periods take a few more days to get to their full heaviness. I also noticed during sex that sometimes he thrusts a little too hard or at the wrong angle, that it hurts.  I just tell him to not go so hard or let me straighten my legs out so he can't go so deep.
The only thing that bugged me was when the doc placed the device. I cramped up the rest of the day (and like a trooper, I stayed at work despite the discomfort) and felt very bitchy. Not to scare you, but I wouldn't want anyone going back to do the procedure again any time soon, lol. I definately plan on keeping it where it is for another few years. 
I also bled a bit, somewhat more than I expected, but not a ton. I'm guessing about 2 or so tablespoons worth. Take a light pad with you so you can wear it. I wasnt prepared, so I had to wear one of the ones they provided that felt like a diaper.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 2, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Miss Vicki,
> 
> I hope you don't mind if I ask you a question. I don't know if you remember me telling about my "small end sized uterus" rejecting the mirena when they tried to insert it. They put it in and immediately my uterus gave a mighty cramp and pushed it right out. Immediate rejection.
> What do you think about me trying that again? Do you think the possibility is high of it happening again?
> ...



Hey cutie. No of course I don't mind. I'm going to talk to my providers when I go back to work later this week and see what they have to say. Have you had babies before? (Sorry, I can't remember) I wonder if the issue isn't more a muscular one, and if so, would a drug like Terbutaline (which stops labor) work until your uterus settled down. I've never heard of immediate rejection but if we have time at work this week I'll try to find a midwife or doc to ask.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 3, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> Hey cutie. No of course I don't mind. I'm going to talk to my providers when I go back to work later this week and see what they have to say. Have you had babies before? (Sorry, I can't remember) I wonder if the issue isn't more a muscular one, and if so, would a drug like Terbutaline (which stops labor) work until your uterus settled down. I've never heard of immediate rejection but if we have time at work this week I'll try to find a midwife or doc to ask.



I have three children . First one born vaginally (ten pounder carried to 41 weeks). The second pregnancy was a set of twins taken by c-section at 36 weeks. They were 13 lb 1 oz between them at birth. It surprised me to hear the Dr tell me my uterus was so small after all that. 
I had to have induction drugs to make me dilate both times (the c-section was an emergency situation while trying to give birth). 
I tend to wonder if it was the way it was inserted that did it. My doctor was letting an intern put it in while she told her what to do......
It hurt like the devil....she might have poked it in wrong maybe?


----------

